# Second hand paddle shifters



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Wanted,pair of second hand black,extended c/f paddle shifters for 2011 r35.Let me know what you have.Cheers


----------



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Cheers James, will do...


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

That's a scam mate, he will take your money and run


----------



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Duly noted,many thanks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yup, scammer. If a newbie offers you parts always message me.

Thank you @4wdnoob for your vigilance.


----------

